# Fallo emergiendo media-libs:mesa-7.9-r1

## el_miki

Hola el world se me queda parado emergiendo mesa, me dice esto:

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-7.9-r1:20101215-204928.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1:

 * You have enabled gallium infrastructure.

 * This infrastructure currently support these drivers:

 *     Intel: works only i915 and i965 somehow.

 *     LLVMpipe: Software renderer.

 *     Nouveau: Support for nVidia NV30 and later cards.

 *     Radeon: Newest implementation of r300-r700 driver.

 *     Svga: VMWare Virtual GPU driver.

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5444:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1089:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line 1127:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-7.9-r1:20101215-204928.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9'

Alguna idea de como solucionarlo¿

GRacias.

----------

## cameta

De momento como que estas actualizando el word

emerge --resume --skipfirst

con ello seguirás actualizando el resto de paquetes.

luego haces un revdep-rebuild

y finalmente intenta compilar el paquete mesa

Yo muchas veces he arreglado esta clase de problemas de esta manera.

----------

## codestation

Sin el mensaje de error de la compilación no te podemos ayudar y se encuentra justo encima de lo que has puesto, creo que con 30-50 líneas bastaria o subiendo el log allí indicado a pastebin o similares.

----------

## el_miki

 *codestation wrote:*   

> Sin el mensaje de error de la compilación no te podemos ayudar y se encuentra justo encima de lo que has puesto, creo que con 30-50 líneas bastaria o subiendo el log allí indicado a pastebin o similares.

 

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero donde estan los log del emerge?

gRacias.

----------

## el_miki

Ya he visto donde se guardan los log.

Con este trozo te vale ???

```

l_table.o hir_field_selection.o ir_algebraic.o ir_basic_block.o ir_clone.o ir_constant_expression.o ir_constant_folding.o ir_constant_propagation.o ir_constant_variable.o ir_copy_propagation.o ir.o ir_dead_code.o ir_dead_code_local.o ir_dead_functions.o ir_div_to_mul_rcp.o ir_explog_to_explog2.o ir_expression_flattening.o ir_function_can_inline.o ir_function.o ir_function_inlining.o ir_hierarchical_visitor.o ir_hv_accept.o ir_if_simplification.o ir_if_to_cond_assign.o ir_import_prototypes.o ir_lower_jumps.o ir_mat_op_to_vec.o ir_mod_to_fract.o ir_noop_swizzle.o ir_print_visitor.o ir_reader.o ir_rvalue_visitor.o ir_set_program_inouts.o ir_structure_splitting.o ir_sub_to_add_neg.o ir_swizzle_swizzle.o ir_tree_grafting.o ir_validate.o ir_variable.o ir_variable_refcount.o ir_vec_index_to_cond_assign.o ir_vec_index_to_swizzle.o linker.o link_functions.o loop_analysis.o loop_controls.o loop_unroll.o lower_noise.o lower_variable_index_to_cond_assign.o opt_redundant_jumps.o s_expression.o

mklib: Making Linux static library:  libglsl.a

ar: creating libglsl.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -I. -I../mesa -I../mapi -I../../include  -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -fvisibility=hidden -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DGLX_USE_TLS -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_XCB_DRI2 -DHAVE_LIBUDEV  -DFEATURE_GL=1 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed ../mesa/program/hash_table.o ../mesa/program/symbol_table.o main.o ../../src/glsl/libglsl.a -ltalloc   -o glsl_compiler

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -I. -I../mesa -I../mapi -I../../include  -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -fvisibility=hidden -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DGLX_USE_TLS -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_XCB_DRI2 -DHAVE_LIBUDEV  -DFEATURE_GL=1 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed glcpp/glcpp-lex.o glcpp/glcpp-parse.o glcpp/pp.o glcpp/glcpp.o ../mesa/program/hash_table.o ../../src/glsl/libglsl.a -ltalloc   -o glcpp/glcpp

gmake[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src/glsl'

gmake[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src/mesa'

python -t -O -O main/es_generator.py -S main/APIspec.xml -V GLES1.1 > main/api_exec_es1.c

python -t -O -O main/es_generator.py -S main/APIspec.xml -V GLES2.0 > main/api_exec_es2.c

Traceback (most recent call last):

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "main/es_generator.py", line 26, in <module>

  File "main/es_generator.py", line 26, in <module>

    import APIspecutil as apiutil

  File "/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src/mesa/main/APIspecutil.py", line 28, in <module>

    import APIspecutil as apiutil

  File "/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src/mesa/main/APIspecutil.py", line 28, in <module>

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

gmake[2]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `main/api_exec_es1.c', necesario para `depend'.  Alto.

gmake[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src/mesa'

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9/src'

make: *** [default] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5444:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1089:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line 1127:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-7.9-r1:20101217-113755.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.9-r1/work/Mesa-7.9'

```

Es que no me arrancan las X y no se como coger el log entero.... 

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ImportError: No module named libxml2
> 
>     import libxml2
> 
> ImportError: No module named libxml2 

 

parece que has actualizado python hace poco y no has ejecutado python-updater ?

saluetes

----------

## mario.franic

Tuve el mismo problema, gracias.

----------

